# Big egg! WOW!



## Shanebaby (Aug 7, 2012)

http://1funny.com/biggest-chicken-egg/


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

What fun you have with your children!!  Jen


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

wow. thats a biggun.


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

I've had some strange eggs, but that one takes th' cake. LOL


----------

